# Parathyroid Biopsy



## mmelcam (May 7, 2008)

Is there a code for a parathyroid biopsy? The op note states left inferior parathyroidectomy and biopsy of the left superior parathyroid. Could I bill 60500 x 2 for this?


----------



## ndhight (May 7, 2008)

I would think you would code once b/c in the description it say parathyroid(s).


----------



## elenax (May 8, 2008)

"The physician *removes or explores* the parathyroids, *glands* adjacent to the thyroids...The parathyroid *glands* are identified and *tissue is excised* for separately reportable *pathological* *examination.* The parathyroid _may be removed"_

Per the description of the procedure I will also code the *60500 once*. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## mmelcam (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help. I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing anything.


----------

